# Is it illegal to have pigeons?



## Flying_Pidgy

Im not familiar with the laws and stuff but i just wanted to know if it is illegal to have pigeons as pets?


----------



## JGregg

Pigeons "in the wild" here in the US are feral, escaped domestic stock. It is absolutely legal to own a pigeon as a pet.


----------



## pigeongirl06

in some states it is, but you will have to check with yours.here in minnesota i have to have a permit stating how many pigeons i will plan to keep.i have to have all my neighbors that are 10 ft around my house agree and sign this paper. but every year i have to renew that permit for 25 bucks.and its like 65 to start.the inspector comes and check ur area and tells you how big of a coop i can build, and comes back to check on it after it is done also.so yeah, it really depends in some states.i think it is illegal in chicago.if i remember correctly, i might be wrong also.


----------



## John_D

May depend on where you are but, far as I know - generally pigeons can be kept as pets provided of course there are no restrictions which apply to your particular housing (e.g., rules for apartments) or local laws about keeping pigeons if, for instance, you wanted an aviary.

John


----------



## Flying_Pidgy

JGregg said:


> Pigeons "in the wild" here in the US are feral, escaped domestic stock. It is absolutely legal to own a pigeon as a pet.



can you please elaborate on that? what do you mean feral and escaped dmestic?


By the way i live in between turlock and modesto ( 2 hours away from sacramento)


----------



## John_D

"Feral" is the term for birds or animals which, at some time in history, were kept as domestic animals, but have escaped or been released and, over generations, have successfully bred and thrived. 

Pigeons were introduced into N America by settlers and originally kept as domestic birds for food, eggs and their droppings (used for fertilizer and even in the manufacture of gunpowder). Once that fell out of favor, the pigeons formerly kept just lived wild around human habitation and became "feral". 

Just like stray cats may breed and become self-sufficient from scrounging and killing small animals and birds - they become "feral" cats.

John


----------



## Flying_Pidgy

so is it illegal to have feral pigeons? like you saved it from a cat or something and now its your pet


----------



## feralpigeon

Flying_Pidgy said:


> so is it illegal to have feral pigeons? like you saved it from a cat or something and now its your pet



Think what folks are trying to say is that unlike other wild species of birds, pigeons at one time or another were someone's stock. They aren't protected by wildlife laws that would require you if finding an injured one to turn it over to an authorized rehabber or the like. 

However, local ordinances vary regarding the keeping of pigeons especially outside housing. There are some cities such as Chicago, or at least zones in that city, where you couldn't keep them even indoors as pets. This is why you would need to have a look at local animal ordinances to see how they deal w/the keeping of pigeons. I think it unlikely that you will find it illegal, I think
mostly in California they restrict outdoor housing and the total numbers that you can keep.

fp


----------



## November-X-Scourge

is it illegal in toronto??!


----------



## AZCorbin

According to this http://www.toronto.ca/legdocs/bylaws/1999/law0028.htm
no.
Hit CTRL + F and search Pigeon to skip the other stuff.

And to the OP I would look up specific town laws. The state as a whole it is fine.
If you have the HOA then its a no go.
Do you have a reason to worry or just wondering?


----------



## November-X-Scourge

I have a pij, who wont leave me after i rescued him 8 months ago as a fledgling, and I was terrified of the thought I'd have to say goodbye! Thanks for the link!!!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis

Flying_Pidgy said:


> Im not familiar with the laws and stuff but i just wanted to know if it is illegal to have pigeons as pets?


Use some common sense... if you have one or two well cared for / caged pigeons as pets in an apartment or in your house / back-yard in some sub-division, likely no one is going hastle you... on the other hand... if you have 1 or 2 hundred pigeons in the same circumstances... think about it...


----------



## Loserr's Loft

pigeongirl06 said:


> in some states it is, but you will have to check with yours.here in minnesota i have to have a permit stating how many pigeons i will plan to keep.i have to have all my neighbors that are 10 ft around my house agree and sign this paper. but every year i have to renew that permit for 25 bucks.and its like 65 to start.the inspector comes and check ur area and tells you how big of a coop i can build, and comes back to check on it after it is done also.so yeah, it really depends in some states.i think it is illegal in chicago.if i remember correctly, i might be wrong also.


Really? Im from Minnesota too and I don't have or think I need a permit to raise Pigeons... Plus never heard of such thing.


----------



## Nkloft

i live 20 minutes away from chicago and i know alot of people who live in chicago that race and have pigeons as pets i dont think its a problem unless its bothering your neighbors then they might complain and u have to say goodbye to ur pigeon in that case. good thing my neighbors love my pigeons


----------

